# Embryo testing



## carols (Apr 16, 2002)

Hello Peter,

I have a friend who have been sucessful on there first cycle of IVF and have frozen embryos available to use. She is 36.

They are expecting twins and have just found out that they have a very high chance (1 in 180 and 1 in 320) of having two downs syndrome babies

Can you tell me if there are any tests that can be done on an embryo to detect downs syndrome before implantation?

And what are the chances of the frozen embryos having the same problem?

Thank Carol


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

carols said:


> Hello Peter,
> 
> I have a friend who have been sucessful on there first cycle of IVF and have frozen embryos available to use. She is 36.
> 
> ...


----------

